
Turntable.fm Shutting Down So Company Can Focus On Turntable Live Events - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/22/turntable-fm-shutting-down-so-company-can-focus-on-turntable-live-events-platform/
======
zachlatta
Why not link to the official blog post?
[http://blog.turntable.fm/post/67777306411/turntable-live-
tur...](http://blog.turntable.fm/post/67777306411/turntable-live-turntable-fm)

~~~
ihuman
Which was already submitted to HN, and has more points+comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6783617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6783617)

